# Margin Or Sunbasque?



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 14, 2008)

HEY Beautifuls!!

I'm a blush fanatic y'guys....but I'm having a hard time deciding between Mac Margin and Sunbasque....I def'ly want one of the two
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....I'm looking for a nice light sun-flushed, highlight-y look. So i can wear it alone or on top of another....Know what I mean? As a WOC, do you even own either one of them?? If so which one would you recommend?? 

Thanks ladies!   
I dunno when I'll get tired of Blush...its such a HTH!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 and just started develling into NARS/MUFE....loves it!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 14, 2008)

Definitely get Sunbasque. You can wear it alone or as a cheek highlight & even layer it on top of another blish to warm it up and give a little shimmer.

Sunbasque is a classis fave =)


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 14, 2008)

sunbasque! i love it!!! and i get a lot of comlpements when i wear it!!!


----------



## Malena (Oct 14, 2008)

i´d suggest margin, even so sunbasque is nice as well.

but margin layered for example over melba is to die for


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

If u can afford to get both!


----------



## n_c (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunbasque!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 14, 2008)

I have both, but I love Sunbasque!!


----------



## summer6310 (Oct 14, 2008)

They are really similar. If you like frosted finished then get Margin... 

Margin is my all time fav


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks soo much ladies! Hmmmm looks like Sunbasque is the top fave! 

Thx again!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 15, 2008)

I gotta agree with all the ladies both are nice but I would go for Sunbasque!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

If you want a "sun flushed highlight look" i would reccomend Sunbasque. It has a sheer tone shimmer. On my skin it swatches darker than margin and gives a nice sheen. It can also be used as a highlight on top. It has more colour pay off as well. 

I use margin when i don't want a strong colour cheek.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Sunbasque as a cheek colour or as a highlight, as others have said.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunbasque


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 17, 2008)

sunbasque


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 19, 2008)

I have both.  I love Sunbasque!  My favorite Mac Blush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Definitely get Sunbasque. You can wear it alone or as a cheek highlight & even layer it on top of another blish to warm it up and give a little shimmer.

Sunbasque is a classis fave =)_

 
I agree.


----------

